
Ask HN: Where to learn browser device tools in depth - Maha-pudma
As title says. Mostly interested in Firefox. I&#x27;m reading the MDN docs but I&#x27;m interesting in reverse engineering websites and things like that. Are the any resources like this?
======
jjice
Get an understanding how JavaScript, HTML, CSS, and network requests. Spend a
few hours playing around on website in the developer console and just see how
much you can recognize.

~~~
Maha-pudma
Thanks. I'm in the process of reading a JavaScript book:
[https://eloquentjavascript.net/](https://eloquentjavascript.net/)

I think I need to look at event handling and like you say network requests.
I'm trying to capture JSON responses that are loaded when you scroll down a
page. I intend to process these further but have no idea how to capture them
in the first place. I can see them in the network tab and manually copy them
and process them like that. I'm able to copy as fetch, run the request again,
and display the JSON in the web console, but I'm a complete beginner at this
sort of thing.

